# [SOLVED] 2002 Chevy Trailblazer Headlight plug Burnt?



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

My driverside Headlight went out on my SUV I changed the bulb and no go. Further inspection revealed that the plug was burnt. what are my options to fix this without splicing into the existing wires. Could I replace the wiring. Harness? Also where could I find an OEM harness? Thanks a ton.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 2002 Chevy Trailblazer Headlight plug Burnt?*

Hi Djordan


Contact your local dealer they should have the plug, when you do install the new plug apply dielectric grease on the connector contacts because it will burn out again.

Pig Tail Socket: P/N# 88987884
Wire Splice Sleeve: P/N# 12089189


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Would I need to splice wires in order to use this method?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 2002 Chevy Trailblazer Headlight plug Burnt?*

If you prefer doing it the old fashioned way yes you do need to splice, but a better method is using those posi-lock connectors.


Automotive Electrical Connector Pigtails, Terminals, Tools and More


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 2002 Chevy Trailblazer Headlight plug Burnt?*

Worked like a charm. thanks for the info!!!


----------

